# Cockatiel hen protecting eggs



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

My cockatiel hen just laid eggs one on the 29/8 31/8 2/9 4/9 & 8/9 that came as a surprise as I thought she stopped. The problem is I can't get her to move off the eggs long enough to check on them properly. Shes usually a friendly bird. It appears that 4 of them are fertile and the last one is too early to tell but I can't tell if there are any DIS because she attacks at the spatula and sits on the eggs and I'm worried about damaging them. A few days ago I checked with him but now if I scare him out with the spatula she takes over and comes in all aggressive does anyone have any tips to get her away. I don't want her to damage them when she jumps up to bite.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You have to quickly scoop the parent bird away from the eggs with the spatula (or your hand) when you go into the nest. Otherwise the bird will stay right on top of the eggs jumping up and down trying to strike at you. This is dangerous for the eggs of course, and it's even more dangerous after the eggs have hatched out into newborn babies. 

If you have problems with a parent bird coming into the nest while you're looking at the eggs, you can stuff a small towel or other piece of cloth into the nestbox door. If it fits snugly it will be pretty effective at keeping the adult birds out. The cloth is soft, so if the adults manage to push their way through it there won't be any harm done when it falls into the nest.

It's helpful to announce yourself before you go into the nest - gently knocking on the box is a common way to do this. It won't make the parent bird any happier about you coming into the nest, but at least they will know that it's you and won't be completely panicked thinking it's a predator.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks tielfan I will try the cloth but it's the scooping I have trouble with she won't budge it sounds easy but it really isn't with the way she lunges and I can't go near the cage without her running inside the box.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can probably use your hand more skillfully than you can use the spatula. It's usually not recommended to use gloves while handling birds, but in a case like this I think it's justified to put on a glove if you're afraid of being bitten, and quickly scoop her out of the nest.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

followed your advice she didnt bite when i handled her, she squaked, there doesnt appear to be any DIS. 4 fertile, one clear.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The clear one still needs more time to develop, it very well could be fertile as well. Good luck!


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks roxy


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just heard from the housemate that something scared all the birds last night he said he saw my birds go back in so fingers cross all is ok


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

All eggs appear fertile and look to be going well.


----------



## westie (Aug 15, 2012)

can I ask what is DIS ?


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

It stands for dead in shell. If a chick dies in the egg before it hatches sometime during incubation.


----------



## westie (Aug 15, 2012)

Can I ask this in an innocent Im just learning way ...

Why do you need to move then hen off to check for this ? instead of just waiting to see what hatches ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Because if you don't remove a DIS egg, and it breaks, you could lose your whole clutch due to bacteria issues. You also have to be able to check eggs, in case a baby gets stuck and you have to assist it out of the egg. And you have to be able to check babies after they hatch to make sure parents are feeding them and that they're digesting the food properly. Keeping an eye on the nest can help you prevent losses in the nest.


----------



## westie (Aug 15, 2012)

are these problems more likely with teils then say budgies ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know about that as I've never bred budgies, but its better to be more involved in the nest box with tiels so you can catch any issues.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Any DIS egg has to be removed quickly you need to keep a close eye on budgie eggs as well the same problems exist more so maybe as budgies poop in their nest.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------

